# Airline travel with fly rod and reel



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

Has anyone flown Continental lately with a fly rod and reel? When I go to Belize in April, I'll be taking my fly rod and reel, and I really don't want to put them in my checked baggage. Can I carry them onto the plane with me? I'll be putting all my flies in my checked bags.


----------



## Capt Mike Cook (Apr 19, 2005)

I flew to Key West last year and carried mine on. You may want to call the airline just to make sure.


----------



## ccpatron (Jun 5, 2006)

I fly Cont. to Costa Rica a lot ,and never have problems putting rods overhead.


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

ccpatron said:


> I fly Cont. to Costa Rica a lot ,and never have problems putting rods overhead.


What about reels?


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

I've carried mine to Mexico, the Bahamas, Florida and Utah in a hard tube case, a 9' x 4 piece fly rod will fit in the overhead nicely. Put the reels (if they have line) in the checked baggage, along with the rest of your tackle. They get a little nervous with that much line and that many sharp points.


----------



## Tippet (Jun 26, 2004)

*Fast Tie*








Hope you have a good trip, but leave the fast tie at home if its not wood.
T. S.A. held me up for about 20 min. just to look at the Fast Tie "metal"
They thought it was some sort of wepon.


----------



## finfinder951 (May 17, 2005)

*Reel Dilemma*

I have always checked my lures with my luggage and my rods in the tube, but I wrap the clamp and the end cap with shipping tape so they don't come loose. I carry my reels on board.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

I have conventional travel rods which I carry on board in apx 30" tubes. Put the reels in my carry-on bag or backpack. You can not bring any hooks or tools on board. They must be checked.

Have a great trip!


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

I found this info. on the TSA website:

*Fishing Rods / Poles -* Fishing Rods are permitted as carry-on and checked baggage. However, please check with your air carrier to confirm that it fits within their size limitations for carry-on items. Ultimately, it is the carrier's decision as to whether or not it can be transported as carry-on baggage.

*Tackle Equipment* - Fishing equipment should be placed in your checked baggage. Some tackle equipment can be considered sharp and dangerous. Expensive reels or fragile tackle such as fly's should be packed in your carry-on baggage.

It says that you can carry-on flies, but I'm willing to bet that TSA would throw a fit if you tried to get through with them. I'll just put my flies in my checked baggage, but my rod and reel are definitely coming on the plane with me.


----------



## Weedguard (Dec 27, 2005)

*Carry on*

Rods are not a problem at all. Reels are normally not a problem but the line on them could create an issue. I do pack some of my flys and leader materials in my carry on. I carry on enough to get me a couple of days fishing in case my checked bag is lost or late in arriving. If they want to keep a handful of flys no big deal. Most of my flys are in my checked baggage. Lures are all in my checked gear. 
SS


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

I fly them to Montana a couple times a year. I carry my 4 piece 5wt. in a tube and strap it to my backpack with the reel in the pack. Never had a problem.


----------



## roninrus1 (May 27, 2004)

I carry my reels and flys in my carry-on.
Too much invested to send thru.
I also carry a sheet I printed from TSA site saying to carry them
I found out last year that sporting goods are NOT covered if destroyed.
Have to read all the fine print.
So better have a rod that you can carry on because they can destroy an anvil.


----------

